# Anyone here on the California Highway?



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Always thought that was a terrible name for a ship. It conjures up slow and plodding traffic adding to the agony of redelivery. But that is the one I'm on scheduled to dock in Brunswick GA on May 14. Anyone else on California Highway? Doing PCD?


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just followed that ship across the Atlantic. It was a relatively quick trip, outside of a delay at Brunswick. Apparently there were several vehicle carriers that arrived at the same time. Good luck!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

That's the boat I'm on. Are you sure about May 14 in Brunswick? The last time I checked it was pushed back to May 17. I dropped off April 9. I'm a little disappointed it took this long to get on a ship.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> That's the boat I'm on. Are you sure about May 14 in Brunswick? The last time I checked it was pushed back to May 17. I dropped off April 9. I'm a little disappointed it took this long to get on a ship.


Awww. Boooo. Login emailed me the 5/14 date so I was going off that. But I just looked up K-Line's schedule and sure enough they have it down as the 17th.

Are you doing PCD?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hound Passer said:


> Awww. Boooo. Login emailed me the 5/14 date so I was going off that. But I just looked up K-Line's schedule and sure enough they have it down as the 17th.
> 
> Are you doing PCD?


No PCD for me this time. I'd like to get the family mover home as soon as possible. Would've been fun to caravan our AW/CR bimmers back to the DC area.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm on this boat. Dropped off Saturday 4/18. Doing PCD.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

There is some inconsistency here. Loginout emailed me that dep is 4/29 and arrival is 5/14. But Kline says dep is 5/2 and arrival 5/17 http://www.kline.com/KAMCarCarrier/Schedules/Car-Carrier_RoRo_Sailing_Schedule.pdf.

Any ideas about the inconsistencies?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> There is some inconsistency here. Loginout emailed me that dep is 4/29 and arrival is 5/14. But Kline says dep is 5/2 and arrival 5/17 http://www.kline.com/KAMCarCarrier/Schedules/Car-Carrier_RoRo_Sailing_Schedule.pdf.
> 
> Any ideas about the inconsistencies?


I emailed Andrea Pelz from BLG Logistics in Bremerhaven and she confirmed the new date. She didn't give a reason. My guess is the ship is running behind schedule.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, glad I saw this. I too will be on the California Highway (aka California Dreaming...) and will be doing PDC. I dropped off my car on Friday April 17th at Munich airport.

Yes Log In / Out also emailed me it would be mid May so a little disappointed it will be a couple of days after that. I have also found a way to track it, which you guys seem to already figured out. We can use this thread for any new news... subscribed.


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm on a different K Line ship... the Galveston Highway. I dropped in Munich on the 11th, ship left Bremerhaven on the 25th, currently in Southampton, due in Brunswick on the 11th. It is running 3 days behind my initial estimate from Log In. I think it is common for these ships to get delayed gaining access to port facilities as scheduled, so they start falling behind. Doing a PCD as well.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just noticed that the California Highway is approaching Zeebrugge. It's a short trip to Bremerhaven from there. Maybe they'll load our vehicles and depart on the 30th after all.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Too many variables. A day here or there doesn't make a big difference. Bremerhaven stay can be 2 days, depending on when the ship gets in, and the large number of new cars that need to be loaded (think Audi, BMW, Benz, Porsche).


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Too many variables. A day here or there doesn't make a big difference. Bremerhaven stay can be 2 days, depending on when the ship gets in, and the large number of new cars that need to be loaded (think Audi, BMW, Benz, Porsche).


You're probably right. I thought the last time I checked the schedule it was showing April 30 for arrival into Zeebrugge. Do you recall seeing that? It's now showing April 28 and the ship is pulling in as I type. I'm hoping everything gets moved back to its original schedule.

I'd like to get my F31 by Memorial Day weekend, so a couple days early is big for me.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

There's next to nothing you can do to influence redelivery timing.

I'm expecting PCD on or around the second week of June. Anything earlier will leave me pleasantly surprised. Dealership redelivery is probably 1-2 weeks earlier.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> There's next to nothing you can do to influence redelivery timing.
> 
> I'm expecting PCD on or around the second week of June. Anything earlier will leave me pleasantly surprised. Dealership redelivery is probably 1-2 weeks earlier.


Lol. We may be there on the same day


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> A day here or there doesn't make a big difference.


Bite your tongue!  It only doesn't make a difference in hindsight after re-delivery.

Anyway looks like CA Hwy is only hours away from docking in Bremerhaven and our countdown clock can start.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> Bite your tongue!  It only doesn't make a difference in hindsight after re-delivery.
> 
> Anyway looks like CA Hwy is only hours away from docking in Bremerhaven and our countdown clock can start.


So California Highway is about to dock at Bremerhaven soon and is departing for Brunswick? I dropped off in Munich last Thursday, I wonder if I'll also be on that ship.

Edit: She said wait 10 days to email asking about this stuff, so I'm still speculating and hoping at this point...


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

frank325 said:


> So California Highway is about to dock at Bremerhaven soon and is departing for Brunswick? I dropped off in Munich last Thursday, I wonder if I'll also be on that ship.
> 
> Edit: She said wait 10 days to email asking about this stuff, so I'm still speculating and hoping at this point...


FWIW I only gave her 6 days before I had to ask. Got a response that afternoon. (Was in the UK at the time so only +1 hour time difference).


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> FWIW I only gave her 6 days before I had to ask. Got a response that afternoon. (Was in the UK at the time so only +1 hour time difference).


Ha. I keep it at/under 100 mph, wait the full 10 days...apparently I'm too much of a rule follower.


----------



## kcdc368 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am on the Galveston Highway. Dropped off at Paris on 4/3. Will do PCD and drive the car all the way back to LA with my kids (driving across the country is on my bucket list for the last 25 years.)


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

K-line is now showing a May 4 departure from Bremerhaven.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

kcdc368 said:


> I am on the Galveston Highway. Dropped off at Paris on 4/3. Will do PCD and drive the car all the way back to LA with my kids (driving across the country is on my bucket list for the last 25 years.)


I like your plan. I have often wondered why west coasters did not do PCD and then take the cross country trip. Or buy through an east coast dealer and pick up on the east coast where cars are re-delivered two weeks earlier than to west coasters. Of course it assumes that you can spare the time for a cross country trip and that you can stand the uncertainty and cost of making last minute travel plans when your car is finally ready for pickup.

Perhaps you would keep us posted on your whole PCD and cross country travels. Maybe others will try it if it is as much fun as I would expect it to be.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I won't be joining your cars... I broke the rules and emailed loginout this morning. I'll be on the Brasilia Highway, departing 5/7.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> K-line is now showing a May 4 departure from Bremerhaven.


Yeah, just looked to see if it docked yet and saw it was anchored off the coast. Crew must have decided to go fishing. I knew being on a CA Hwy would be slow and painful.

Due in to Brunswick on the 19th now. Geez. Would be cruel irony of the Brasilia Highway Frank325 is on beats us. Still hoping for a mid June PCD. I'm going to remain positive.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

They're probably just waiting for a berth.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hound Passer said:


> Yeah, just looked to see if it docked yet and saw it was anchored off the coast. Crew must have decided to go fishing. I knew being on a CA Hwy would be slow and painful.
> 
> Due in to Brunswick on the 19th now. Geez. Would be cruel irony of the Brasilia Highway Frank325 is on beats us. Still hoping for a mid June PCD. I'm going to remain positive.


Yeah, at this rate, I might do PCD as well. Another week or two won't make a difference to me.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

For those interested, here is a live webcam of Bremerhaven auto terminal - http://www.blg-logistics.com/de/kontakt/webcams/

Ships in port with departure schedule:
Boheme - 5/2
Elektra - 5/4
Opal Leader - ???
Glovis Cardinal - 5/2

I guess that CA HWY is waiting for Boheme or Glovis to depart before docking and loading.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> Yeah, just looked to see if it docked yet and saw it was anchored off the coast. Crew must have decided to go fishing. I knew being on a CA Hwy would be slow and painful.
> 
> Due in to Brunswick on the 19th now. Geez. Would be cruel irony of the Brasilia Highway Frank325 is on beats us. Still hoping for a mid June PCD. I'm going to remain positive.


If that date sticks, you'll win. Brasilia hwy is due on the 22nd.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It seems like she is loading now. http://www.blg-logistics.com/de/kontakt/webcams/


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Iceback said:


> I'm on a different K Line ship... the Galveston Highway. I dropped in Munich on the 11th, ship left Bremerhaven on the 25th, currently in Southampton, due in Brunswick on the 11th. It is running 3 days behind my initial estimate from Log In. I think it is common for these ships to get delayed gaining access to port facilities as scheduled, so they start falling behind. Doing a PCD as well.


i am on galveston highway as well and its due in brunswick on may 9th


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

chrischeung said:


> It seems like she is loading now. http://www.blg-logistics.com/de/kontakt/webcams/


CH is loading? Finally found out I am on this guy too.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

She is. You can't see her right now, since she is right in front of the ship to the left at an angle. The ship in the foreground, the Hoegh Africa, is fully blocking her. You could see her yesterday.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

How soon after drop off did you get your ship assignment? I dropped off last Monday at Loginout. Thanks.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> How soon after drop off did you get your ship assignment? I dropped off last Monday at Loginout. Thanks.


You will probably be on a WW ship unless you're doing PCD. Go to www.2wglobal.com
Click on track and trace, then provide your VIN next to Cargo ID. It'll show up if it's been booked.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> You will probably be on a WW ship unless you're doing PCD. Go to www.2wglobal.com
> Click on track and trace, then provide your VIN next to Cargo ID. It'll show up if it's been booked.


Thanks for the tip! I just tried that and it hasn't been booked yet. Not surprised, still a little early. Thankfully, I'm tied with a bunch of things so that keeps my mind of the waiting.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just tried that and it hasn't been booked yet. Not surprised, still a little early. Thankfully, I'm tied with a bunch of things so that keeps my mind of the waiting.


The Don Juan is leaving on Friday and the Torino departs May 12. My guess is you'll be on one of those two ships.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> The Don Juan is leaving on Friday and the Torino departs May 12. My guess is you'll be on one of those two ships.


Thanks, sounds about right. Hopefully the car is in Bremerhaven now.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

On her way. Departed 22.55 local time.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> On her way. Departed 22.55 local time.


Hallelujah! I saw she left but had to come here to make sure I wasn't dreaming. Looks like she is off the Holland coast now on her way to the U.K. It's getting real.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Now you just need to hope that they didn't overbook the boat and load your car unlike mine on my last ED. ED cars play second fiddle to new cars in these cases.

This was a joke.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

chrischeung said:


> Now you just need to hope that they didn't overbook the boat and load your car unlike mine on my last ED. ED cars play second fiddle to new cars in these cases.
> 
> This was a joke.


This wasn't funny at all....


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Fair enough. But my ED car did get lost when the boat sunk - true story.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/2576179.stm


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

chrischeung said:


> Fair enough. But my ED car did get lost when the boat sunk - true story.


Seriously?!? How long did that take to get resolved??


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

3-4 months. They built me a new car. It's only happened 2-3 times in history. So nothing to worry about until it occurs.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a shipping question. Since the CH is several days behind schedule, is there any chance it skips Southampton and goes straight to Baltimore? Maybe they load the CH full of Bimmer's and load the next K-line ship with more Mini's? Has anybody seen that?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

No.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> 3-4 months. They built me a new car. It's only happened 2-3 times in history. So nothing to worry about until it occurs.


Did they give you any kind of compensation for the delay? Obviously, you were deprived of the use of the car for additional months as a result of the incident.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

About $1K in payments/extensions since my old car lease was ending. Case by case basis. I'm not sure if insurance covered BMW's payments to me, or if they ate it as part of customer service. Everyone's case would be different. Some new cars, leases, purchases etc.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> About $1K in payments/extensions since my old car lease was ending. Case by case basis. I'm not sure if insurance covered BMW's payments to me, or if they ate it as part of customer service. Everyone's case would be different. Some new cars, leases, purchases etc.


That's crazy. I doubt you were able to track boats then like you can today, but if you WERE tracking it then, I would have been crapping my pants when it happened. That's terrible.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> I have a shipping question. Since the CH is several days behind schedule, is there any chance it skips Southampton and goes straight to Baltimore? Maybe they load the CH full of Bimmer's and load the next K-line ship with more Mini's? Has anybody seen that?


 At least for the Demeter Leader it appeared that Southampton was just a fuel stop. It arrived early on a Sunday morning and was off onits way to the Panama Canal by mid afternoon. There is a huge refinery there so that makes sense. I am guessing your ship will get fueled there for its voyage across the Atlantic regardless of whether there will be any loading of cars.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

They should rename this ship Hotel California b/c its feeling like once it's rolled on its never rolling out. :bawling: K-line just updated the time table and Brunswick is now May 20. At least it's on the way to the U.S. in a few hours.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hound Passer said:


> They should rename this ship Hotel California b/c its feeling like once it's rolled on its never rolling out. :bawling: K-line just updated the time table and Brunswick is now May 20. At least it's on the way to the U.S. in a few hours.


Yes, it's really painful to watch. Earlier today I watched the tug boats move in on the CH only to move it to a different location in the port.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone know if we have left Southampton yet?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

rebirth24 said:


> Anyone know if we have left Southampton yet?


The CH departed Southampton on Thursday.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm on this boat too! 

I believe I saw a few of your guys' cars at the Munch dropoff too. I dropped off on 4/17 (paperwork) and 4/18 (left car before they opened). I was one of the Silverstone M3 twins for anyone that dropped off on 4/18


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rebirth24 said:


> CH is loading? Finally found out I am on this guy too.


Are you picking up your car at the PCD?


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Trinitony said:


> Are you picking up your car at the PCD?


No PCD for me.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rebirth24 said:


> No PCD for me.


The reason I asked was your Avatar lists your location as SoCal but your car is on a ship (CA Hiway) that's only going to east coast ports - I think.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> The reason I asked was your Avatar lists your location as SoCal but your car is on a ship (CA Hiway) that's only going to east coast ports - I think.


Yes, according to the schedule it's just Baltimore - Brunswick - Charleston then back to Europe, probably loaded up with X SAVs.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

slynchvt said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm on this boat too!
> 
> I believe I saw a few of your guys' cars at the Munch dropoff too. I dropped off on 4/17 (paperwork) and 4/18 (left car before they opened). I was one of the Silverstone M3 twins for anyone that dropped off on 4/18


Ah that's cool. I dropped off at 930 AM on the 17th so you probably saw my car. It was an SO M4. Obviously I am on the CA Highway too. Doing PDC


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey can someone refresh my memory:

Is the PCD date set after the car leaves customs or VPC?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like our ship is estimated to arrive early in Baltimore. Hopefully that trend will continue on the rest of its journey.

Expected at port Vessel Name Scheduled Arrival Estimated Arrival

BALTIMORE [UTC -4] CALIFORNIA HIGHWAY 2015-05-16 06:00 2015-05-14 20:50


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> Looks like our ship is estimated to arrive early in Baltimore.


I think you mean "early." Ha. Ha. Glad to see it's moving full steam or diesel or however it's powered.

Where did you get that new date? The PDF sched online is still the May 6 version.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/index/eta/all/port:95/portname:BALTIMORE/per_page:50/page:1


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Almost in Baltimore...Almost in Baltimore...


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

Hound Passer said:


> Hey can someone refresh my memory:
> 
> Is the PCD date set after the car leaves customs or VPC?


Talked to the ED dept Friday... My car entered VPC Thursday and as soon as it clears, they told me PDC will contact me with available dates. The forward camera had failed 2nd day after Welt pickup, so a work order had been opened Thursday. I'm hoping to hear early next week.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Iceback said:


> Talked to the ED dept Friday... My car entered VPC Thursday and as soon as it clears, they told me PDC will contact me with available dates. The forward camera had failed 2nd day after Welt pickup, so a work order had been opened Thursday. I'm hoping to hear early next week.


Thanks for the refresh. And congrats for soon being out of Purgatory. ED said PDC would contact you or your CA? Just asking b/c my CA said PDC would contact him when ready w/ dates which he'd then email to me to pick. I gave my CA dates I can't go and told him to just pick 1st avail. of any other.

BTW, for all who haven't noticed, Cal. Hwy is moored in Balt. It's tough as I'm just 45 min south so this would be my normal drop point but also super excited for PDC. Seems there is a fair amount of PDCers on this boat.


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

They didn't specify... Just said the PCD would contact me once out of VDC, I'm not sure if that will be via my CA or not. Not to worry, you'll probably beat me there. I'm an airline guy, so the job, combined with friends who come to town for NASCAR over Memorial Day, then a trip to Montreal for F1, followed by my son's high school graduation and I have very few days I can make it work. At least I can drive there the morning of, living in Charlotte.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

CH just left Baltimore.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> CH just left Baltimore.


Head fake.  Looks like it was just moved to a different berth.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> Head fake.  Looks like it was just moved to a different berth.


Gotta make room for my Brasilia Highway coming in on Tuesday


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

And she's off..


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Trinitony said:


> The reason I asked was your Avatar lists your location as SoCal but your car is on a ship (CA Hiway) that's only going to east coast ports - I think.


Long story


----------



## strulock (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm on California Highway, doing PCD also. Sounds like there's a few Dallas folks with cars on that ship!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice. Anyone up for a road train back to Dallas? Perhaps too hard to arrange, based on driving speeds and where folks want to drive or overnight. But at least we can leave together.


----------



## strulock (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully I'll get a PCD date soon - would be fun to meet there. Taking the wife and kids down to Florida on the way back, so probably out for the road train.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

Iceback said:


> They didn't specify... Just said the PCD would contact me once out of VDC, I'm not sure if that will be via my CA or not. Not to worry, you'll probably beat me there. I'm an airline guy, so the job, combined with friends who come to town for NASCAR over Memorial Day, then a trip to Montreal for F1, followed by my son's high school graduation and I have very few days I can make it work. At least I can drive there the morning of, living in Charlotte.


Nice. I'm from Charlotte too and on this ship with a scheduled PDC. I too have way too many days I can't make it. June 5th is about the only good day for me during that 2 week period... we shall see.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

Rejoice! looks like the California highway is pulling into Brunswick right now!

Here's a collection of screen grabs from this webcam:

http://ga.water.usgs.gov/rivercam/webcam-brunswick.html









































PS- I think I froze the webcam as it was sailing under the bridge...oops! :dunno:


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

And.....Almost there


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

WOOHOO!! Our babies are almost home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

Let's get those cars off of the boat!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You guys are so sad. Get a life. You'll need to include me .

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

deleted double post


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm sure you guys are jumping for joy! Hopefully you guys will be reunited with your cars soon.

My car is on the Torino which is currently moored in Southampton. It docks in NY on May 28th. Coincidentally I'll be in the metro area at the same time, only miles away from my car, but won't actually see it until it arrives in NH. I'm guessing I've got at least 3 weeks still.

Another one in need of a life.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

So when do I start bugging my CA?


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Aw. I'm late to the to party here. I see the boat has docked and probably our cars are either already off loaded or in process. Woooooo. 

So next obsession is Customs Watch. Ha. Ha. Let's see if we get released by Friday. (How I miss all of WW's almost instant posted info.)


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rebirth24 said:


> So when do I start bugging my CA?


There's nothing they can do. Ask when you see others getting dates for PCD and you've heard nothing.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not doing PCD...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

For a new car - I'd give it a week in that case. Say Monday.

For an ED car - I'd give it 2 weeks. And even that is likely optimistic. Ask if it's cleared customs, where it is etc.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

The CH has just departed Brunswick. All of our cars are now on U.S. soil. And yes, I really do need to get a life.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> The CH has just departed Brunswick. All of our cars are now on U.S. soil. And yes, I really do need to get a life.


Perfect. Now who "has a guy" in customs?!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I used to - but the guy retired.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

chrischeung said:


> For a new car - I'd give it a week in that case. Say Monday.
> 
> For an ED car - I'd give it 2 weeks. And even that is likely optimistic. Ask if it's cleared customs, where it is etc.


Cool! It is ED.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

So who else is feeling antsy?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Me! My last car was in NJ for over three weeks.

I called the BMW ED number and was told that my car was at the VPC. I asked her if that meant my car had cleared customs and she said no. Does that sound right?

Update: I just looked at Jonathan's well written article about the VDC. The ED cars are taken to a segregated area of the VDC until they clear customs. 

Hoping our cars get cleared soon.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> Me! My last car was in NJ for over three weeks.
> 
> I called the BMW ED number and was told that my car was at the VPC. I asked her if that meant my car had cleared customs and she said no. Does that sound right?
> 
> ...


Ha. Ha. I guess we are all looking out the window. I just called ED myself before coming here. I was also told my car was at the VPC but no work order had been started yet. (Probably should have asked what outstanding work orders there -- but assume it's just the standard port inspection (gulp) ). I then asked if that meant it was out of customs and was told definitevly that was the case as of yesterday.

I'm going to be optimistic and say, adding in the holiday, our cars might be ready for the truck by Jun 1.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hound Passer said:


> Ha. Ha. I guess we are all looking out the window. I just called ED myself before coming here. I was also told my car was at the VPC but no work order had been started yet. (Probably should have asked what outstanding work orders there -- but assume it's just the standard port inspection (gulp) ). I then asked if that meant it was out of customs and was told definitevly that was the case as of yesterday.
> 
> I'm going to be optimistic and say, adding in the holiday, our cars might be ready for the truck by Jun 1.


Cool. If you guys keep calling, I don't have to  Are we able to get the outstanding work orders for our car?!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

My car is now showing "Finishing Touches" on the BMW website. Next step is "At Your BMW Dealer".


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> My car is now showing "Finishing Touches" on the BMW website. Next step is "At Your BMW Dealer".


Nice! Finishing touches for me too.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Where are you seeing that? If I go to bmwusa.com and login, I no longer have the track my car features. It just looks like I've got it now -- vehicle profile, statements, etc.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

On the left side of your page there should be a Track My BMW option with your vehicle listed below. Click on your vehicle and it'll take you to that page.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

jerezano66 said:


> On the left side of your page there should be a Track My BMW option with your vehicle listed below. Click on your vehicle and it'll take you to that page.


Yeah that's the option I don't have anymore. Now I just have a link to my car with vehicle profile, BMWFS statements and stuff like that. The tracking page is no longer an option.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

frank325 said:


> Yeah that's the option I don't have anymore. Now I just have a link to my car with vehicle profile, BMWFS statements and stuff like that. The tracking page is no longer an option.


You aren't on the CH right?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

rebirth24 said:


> You aren't on the CH right?


Correct, I'm on the Brasilia Highway (just got into port today). Does the link come back when the cars get into customs or VDC ?


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

frank325 said:


> Correct, I'm on the Brasilia Highway (just got into port today). Does the link come back when the cars get into customs or VDC ?


No I was just curious. I never lost the link. Have you called to check status? Guessing it would be "in transit"


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

rebirth24 said:


> No I was just curious. I never lost the link. Have you called to check status? Guessing it would be "in transit"


Weird, wonder why I did. I haven't ever tried the # yet since i could track the ship on marinetraffic. Now that there is no more ship tracking, I planned on calling the # in the next couple days.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

frank325 said:


> Where are you seeing that? If I go to bmwusa.com and login, I no longer have the track my car features. It just looks like I've got it now -- vehicle profile, statements, etc.


I think once you link BMWFS, the tracking disappears.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

NotM2 said:


> I think once you link BMWFS, the tracking disappears.


:bawling:


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

NotM2 said:


> I think once you link BMWFS, the tracking disappears.


You should, however, be able to get it back by deleting your car and re-adding it. Doing so will also delete your BMWFS account too but that can easily be relinked as well.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> My car is now showing "Finishing Touches" on the BMW website. Next step is "At Your BMW Dealer".


Funny thing, my current car shows "finishing touches" 4 years after re-delivery. My new car shows it too. Here's to hoping they can get that warning sticker on the windshield next week and load her up. Would be nice to get some topless days in before the oppressive DC humidity sets in for summer.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Just curious if any of my CH compadres have seen their car released to carrier yet. Looks like one or two from Brasilia Hwy which followed CH by a couple days are being movement.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hound Passer said:


> Just curious if any of my CH compadres have seen their car released to carrier yet. Looks like one or two from Brasilia Hwy which followed CH by a couple days are being movement.


Nothing yet. I'll post as soon as I hear something new. I hope we're all released soon.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not going to get excited until I see someone get a PCD date offer. I expect the CH and BH cars got cleared and processed almost simultaneously with the holiday.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

chrischeung said:


> I'm not going to get excited until I see someone get a PCD date offer. I expect the CH and BH cars got cleared and processed almost simultaneously with the holiday.


With as many ED's as you have, I'll follow your lead. It doesn't looks like this is your first rodeo - it is mine however


----------



## strulock (Jan 3, 2012)

Just heard from my CA. PCD dates offered, starting June 16th. I'll try for that Friday or the next.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

strulock said:


> Just heard from my CA. PCD dates offered, starting June 16th. I'll try for that Friday or the next.


Finally heard from mine too after a couple of days trying to reach him. It sounds like mine is held up a few more days at VPC, probably due to that minor scuff on my front bumper. My CA didn't know about it and couldn't figure out why it was taking so long (said something thru next week). Said something about a work order and then I told him about the scuff on my paperwork from ED Drop-off Center. He said all that makes sense then. Regardless, he said PDC schedules are running 2-3 weeks behind right now. He said this has been a popular month for it and that I would be looking at late June. So if you can get it on the 16th I would call that lucky. He did offer to skip PDC and just pick it up directly at the dealership. I may have to think about that one. I just sold my 335 yesterday and don't want to wait another month for something good to drive. My 99 Acura CL isn't cutting it. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Was offered a PDC date of the 17th -- almost 9 weeks from my drop off -- but can't make it so am trying for the next week. Guessing that won't be a problem since the letter to my CA states my PDC must take place w/i 10 days of that day. Maybe I'll find out tomorrow. But the good news is that our cars must be in process of being released to the carrier now.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> Was offered a PDC date of the 17th -- almost 9 weeks from my drop off -- but can't make it so am trying for the next week. Guessing that won't be a problem since the letter to my CA states my PDC must take place w/i 10 days of that day. Maybe I'll find out tomorrow. But the good news is that our cars must be in process of being released to the carrier now.


If they're scheduling PCD dates, that means you're through customs, right?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I was just told that my vehicle has been released to carrier and it should be trucked to the dealer tomorrow. WOOHOO!!


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> I was just told that my vehicle has been released to carrier and it should be trucked to the dealer tomorrow. WOOHOO!!


It should be AT your dealer tomorrow?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

rebirth24 said:


> It should be AT your dealer tomorrow?


It's scheduled to be trucked tomorrow, so I'm assuming it will make it there tomorrow afternoon. The dealership is about 5 hours from Brunswick. I got a great deal and excellent customer service from John Weltzien at Braman BMW in West Palm Beach, FL.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

awesome! that means i should be only a few days behind since BH was a few days behind CH -- here's hoping for early next week.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a FYI. I was told that part of the reason for the delay in releasing my vehicle was that they were waiting for a replacement wheel. I scraped the rear passenger side wheel while we were in Europe. I guess BMW is still fixing those.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> Just a FYI. I was told that part of reason for the delay in my vehicle was that they were waiting for a replacement wheel. I scraped the rear passenger side wheel while we were in Europe. I guess BMW is still fixing those.


That is even better news than your car getting released  Hope my 2 wheels get taken care of as well. Almost there...


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

panzer948 said:


> Finally heard from mine too after a couple of days trying to reach him. It sounds like mine is held up a few more days at VPC, probably due to that minor scuff on my front bumper. My CA didn't know about it and couldn't figure out why it was taking so long (said something thru next week). Said something about a work order and then I told him about the scuff on my paperwork from ED Drop-off Center. He said all that makes sense then. Regardless, he said PDC schedules are running 2-3 weeks behind right now. He said this has been a popular month for it and that I would be looking at late June. So if you can get it on the 16th I would call that lucky. He did offer to skip PDC and just pick it up directly at the dealership. I may have to think about that one. I just sold my 335 yesterday and don't want to wait another month for something good to drive. My 99 Acura CL isn't cutting it. :thumbdwn:


As we were on the Galveston Highway together, I'll give you a little update as to my progress. Car was released to VDC on 5/12, work order opened 5/14 (forward camera, and a bumper scrape that happened in transit). Found out this morning that it had cleared VDC yesterday, and I'm waiting for word from my CA on dates for PDC. I'm bound to the PDC... ordered through Greg Poland of Pacific BMW, so delivering to a dealer in Charlotte would be costly. I'll post an update when I have a date.

Dropped Munich 4/11, left Bremmerhaven 4/26, arrived Brunswick 5/9, In VDC 5/12, Out VDC 5/28... next?


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

Just an update to the above post... PDC date assigned today of 6/12/15. The email stated PDC dates are assigned based on Production number, hence a little earlier date than others have posted here. If you can't make the date, you must provide 3 alternate dates within 10 working days of the assigned date (Monday to Friday). If you cancel and the car is already at PDC, they will charge you shipping charges to your dealer. If it is still at VDC when you cancel, they will ship for free to your dealer.
Good luck everyone... My long national nightmare is (almost) finally over.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Got my new PCD date: 6/23. Excited to finally see my car again -- not too excited I have to wait almost another month but it's the gig I signed up for and no way would I have told me CA to cancel just so I could have it next week.

I assume everyone else has their end game all set too. Anyone else doing PCD on 6/23?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

My car is at the dealer. Flying to West Palm Beach Friday morning to pick her up.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

jerezano66 said:


> My car is at the dealer. Flying to West Palm Beach Friday morning to pick her up.


Kinda jealous, but also looking forward to PCD at the end of the month. Congrats and enjoy the ride back to DC. I know this will be a long week for you waiting for Friday.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

Waiting for dealer to contact me. Cleared customs and VPC on the 28th. Was on the BH.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Might have missed it in one of these threads. Is there any way to track the truck going from VPC to the dealer? Other than bugging your CA?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

rebirth24 said:


> Might have missed it in one of these threads. Is there any way to track the truck going from VPC to the dealer? Other than bugging your CA?


I believe it depends on the trucking company. The company that trucked my vehicle had no information. I believe Waggoners trucking can give you information. Check out the bottom of the Getting Your BMW Back to the United States section in the ED Wiki page for more info.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

A work order at the VPC was started on my car on 5/27 to fix a few rock chips I picked up during my euro delivery. It's been there for 7 days now and I'm getting pretty impatient. My CA followed up with the ED on Tuesday and this is what they provided as a status update:

_"I wanted to provide you with a current update on your clients vehicle. The VPC is repairing the front bumper, it is in the paint shop today and then it must complete installation before it goes out for approval.
The shop then has to complete the 1,200 mile service check and perform the navigation updates.
Once everything is completed they will provide me with an update on status."
_

Anyone else have a similar experience that they can speak towards? Also, doesn't it sound like they'll be performing the 1,200 mil service at the VPC? I've never heard of that before - I only put ~700 miles on the car in Europe.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> My car is at the dealer. Flying to West Palm Beach Friday morning to pick her up.


So what's the update? Pics or it didn't happen!!!!!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm leaving first thing tomorrow to pick it up. Will post a pic or two on the drive back to DC. BTW, I'm moving to Richmond in two weeks.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> I'm leaving first thing tomorrow to pick it up. Will post a pic or two on the drive back to DC. BTW, I'm moving to Richmond in two weeks.


Oh yeah? It's a great town if you give it time. It's a little quirky but all around a good small city. Amazing restaurants for such a small market. Drop me a line when you move down here and we can meet up if you'd like.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I sent you a pm. Let's grab a beer after you get your F80.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

slynchvt said:


> Also, doesn't it sound like they'll be performing the 1,200 mil service at the VPC? I've never heard of that before - I only put ~700 miles on the car in Europe.


Did they drive your car from munich to the port here? 

At least you have some details about what's going on, that's something. But yes, the 1200 mile service sounds weird.


----------



## slynchUSA (May 10, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> I'm leaving first thing tomorrow to pick it up. Will post a pic or two on the drive back to DC. BTW, I'm moving to Richmond in two weeks.


I actually just realized today is Friday, so my comment yesterday probably sound a bit ludicrous! :dunno:


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Here she is parked in front of my friends house in Tybee Island, GA. Great drive up here.


----------

